# Avi



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Why can't I see mine in threads but in my settings I can?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MFM said:


> Why can't I see mine in threads but in my settings I can?


have you definaintely changed your avatar and not just your profile picture?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> have you definaintely changed your avatar and not just your profile picture?


lol epic early morning spelling of definitely.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah yes, my mistake. It's works now cheers.


----------

